# Simple Show/SQ build - 09 ISF - Morel, Mosconi



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

Been a while since our last build log, during that time we finally got the GT-R project done (joey is working hard on the build log) and finished a few smaller installs  So here is a build log for a simple show/sq build in a 2009 Lexus IS-F show car/weekend driver for yall 

The goals for this project:

1. achieve a nice level of sound quality
2. Maintain an oem appearance on the interior and still maintain some usability in the trunk
3. obtain a elegant and class show factor in the trunk that goes well with the car

lets get started.

as with most 2gen IS installs, the signal source is the stock headunit and amp combo, the front stage is a set of Morel Elate 6.5" two way components installed in the stock location.

First, two sets of speaker wires were run into the doors, one for the midbass and one for the tweeter:










next, 7 blackhole tile sound proofing tiles went onto the outter door skin to help with resonance and backwaves:










the entire door was then treated with a combination of STP foam and CLD damper:










mounting/spacer baffles were match routed from the oem speaker assembly and coated with several layers of truck bedliner to protect them from the elements:



















the baffle was then installed via the oem mounting points:










and the Elate MW6 midbass wired up and installed:



















the same process was then repeated on the passenger side:























































the oem tweeter mounting locations were disassembled, trimmed and the Morel MT250 tweeters fitted:





































I mounted the mosconi bass control knob into one of the blank knockout panels next to the steering wheel, and recessed the LED within so it shines when the system is in operation:




























next is a series of wiring pics as they travel from the front to the back of the car, ziptied to oem bundles every few inches









































































the proper signal wires from the oem amplifier was tapped and soldered, and the resulting speedwires were run to their location:




























the rear deck lid was sound proofed and decoupled to the oem rear deck via focal blackhole BAM XXXL composite damper:










one other thing of note was that when the car came to us, it had a optima red top battery but the oem tie down was missing becuase it simply did not fit, so Joey fabricated a hybrid tie down/fuse holder for him that kills two birds with one stone:










here are a few fabrication pics of the tie down, incuding a shortning of the oem hook due to the shorter battery:





































moving to the trunk, as mentioned before, the goal was to be stealthy and usable but have a touch of classy show car appeal when revealed, to that end, here is the view with everything covered up and the oem trunk mat after trimming, in place:


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

remove the carpet and here is what you see, a rear ward facing wall with a center cutout and a fake floor that matches the oem floor covers shape and location, not raised one bit: it also has a cutout in it:




























pop off those covers and here is what you see, two Morel Ultimo SC10 10" subwoofers are facing rear ward, and a Mosconi AS200.4 powering the midbass and subs with 200 watts and near 1000 watts is lined up behind a AS100.2 sending 100 watts to the tweeters. all the components are trimmed with white vinyl and a black ring, matching the oem two tone appearance of the car's exterior, which is white with a custom finished black roof:









































































flip a switch on the side and both cutouts light up with a cool white via a edge lit plexi layer:










of course, this effect is much better viewed in the dark:





































moving onto some build pics  first, the subbox.

i first installed 5 rivet nuts into the metal cross member of the trunk that will serve to anchor the box:










then a piece of 3/4" mdf was bolted in place, and four threaded inserts was installed into it to hold the box in place, this spaces out the box enough so can be a normal trapezoid shape that butts up right against the backseat:










next the subbox that is roughly sealed 1.5 cubic feet was built to house the two morel 10s, with a center brace, the cutouts were painted black around the perimeter so no bare MDF shows after the trim panels are in place:























































next, the front trim panel and trim ring was fabricated and test fitted to the subbox and subs:



















they were then vinyled separately and attached together:










this is the front trim panel before and after carpeting, with the match routed plexi ring around the opening, led strips attached and black tape in place to prevent light leaking from the back end:




























moving to the amp rack, first, four rivet nuts were installed into the metal, these, along with a bolt into the oem spare tier tie down slot, secures the main foundation platform board:



















this is the amp trim panel and ring before and after vinyl, should be note that wrapping this thin ring without snapping it was fun 





































this is the main top floor (forgot to take the bare mdf pic) after carpeting, and the same method of edge led lit plexi glass ring attachment:



















and here are the two vented grilles before and after carpeting, they have to be very thin so they clear the trim rings around the equipment:



















and finally, some wiring pics of what lies beneath the floor. showing the mosconi 6to8 DSP that controls the entire system, along with power and ground distribution:




























so thats it. overall it sounds pretty good, tonality the new morels continue to entice me, very strong midbass with a good balance of detail and smoothness uptop. the oem locations yielded a pretty well center but a lil diffuse image, width is really good and depth is edge of the windshield at about 3-4 inches above the dash. traditionally for me it is hard to get really good bass response out of these cars, but this one does an admirable job at anchoring the low end of the spectrum. overall, pretty nice 

so thats it for this installment, gonna move onto another build log right now 

cheers,

Bing


----------



## mark620 (Dec 8, 2010)

As usual flawless and production like. You guys are a great team the cars look more stock than ever...Keep it up


----------



## PUREAUDIO (Jun 16, 2008)

Very nice build


----------



## Andys2000 (Apr 10, 2009)

I wish you were my daddy


----------



## rdubbs (Sep 26, 2012)

I love how this is a smaller install  Great job as usual!


----------



## RedRaider (Mar 8, 2013)

Great workmanship, very clean !!!


----------



## TexZen (Jul 4, 2010)

Bing,

Incredibly awesome build, as usual.

:rockon:


----------



## THE VIKING (Oct 23, 2007)

Now that is one very nice clean install with very nice detailed touches. How do you seal up the front doors after you have removed the factory fitted plastic membrane ? As I have a 2013 Toyota that I have installed better speakers with great care not to cut the membrane .but after taking the door cards off to fit some door pull lighting noticed that water is getting past the membrane.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

THE VIKING said:


> Now that is one very nice clean install with very nice detailed touches. How do you seal up the front doors after you have removed the factory fitted plastic membrane ? As I have a 2013 Toyota that I have installed better speakers with great care not to cut the membrane .but after taking the door cards off to fit some door pull lighting noticed that water is getting past the membrane.


In my experience the ccf barrier we use does a fine job at sealing the door 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## diy.phil (May 23, 2011)

Beautiful fine work!! and beautiful details too!


----------



## BlkRamRt (Nov 27, 2013)

it came out nice.


----------



## Mless5 (Aug 21, 2006)

Wow, helluva ugly OE tweeter pods... yuck!


----------



## wdemetrius1 (Aug 16, 2007)

You guys have been missed!!!


----------



## JoeHemi57 (Mar 28, 2006)

Nice job as always, proof you don't need a ton of speakers to have a nice set up.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

hehe i actually dont mind the OE tweeter location on these, they do have a slightly backward cant to them which helps a lil bit with reflection. but i get what you mean, they sorta jut out into nothing versus the more integrated sail panel look


----------



## mrmill (Feb 11, 2013)

a very nice clean install...you guys make even the simple installs amazing.


----------



## copter (Aug 10, 2011)

nice job guys


----------



## Sound Suggestions (Dec 5, 2010)

Hi Bing, would you say 1.5cuft for both ultimo's good? About to install the same in a downward firing center console of a f150, with displacements it seems to be right on what Morel recommends...just want to hear your opinion on it...thx


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

Sound Suggestions said:


> Hi Bing, would you say 1.5cuft for both ultimo's good? About to install the same in a downward firing center console of a f150, with displacements it seems to be right on what Morel recommends...just want to hear your opinion on it...thx


I'd say they work well from .75 to .9 in my past experience 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sound Suggestions (Dec 5, 2010)

Thank you sir!


----------



## cmusic (Nov 16, 2006)

Good job Bing!! I'm coming back from taking a 3-4 year break from car audio but I still have my 2006 IS250. I'm getting some equipment together for a re-install and this thread has wet my appitite! 

Chuck Music


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

cmusic said:


> Good job Bing!! I'm coming back from taking a 3-4 year break from car audio but I still have my 2006 IS250. I'm getting some equipment together for a re-install and this thread has wet my appitite!
> 
> Chuck Music


Chuck without your help and guidance all the way back when i attempted my first 2gen IS in 2006, i would never have been able to do all these! Would love to see you bring the IS back!!!


----------



## strakele (Mar 2, 2009)

Excellent as always. Haven't seen you do edge lit plexi in a while. I've always been a fan of that


----------

